# My passenger rating dropped, only had 5 trips and tipped them all and didn't cause any issues, what gives?



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

I used to drive for both lyft and uber a few years ago, I know the struggle with the ratings as a driver. I never really use uber as a passenger as I have my own car and I don't really drink so that's not an issue. 

Anyway, I literally used uber on 5 trips and I tipped them all $3-$5, I know my rating was 5 after the 3rd trip.

I recently moved to another state (MO) for a new career, and I literally just used uber from the airport to home and then another trip to pick up my shipped car, I tipped both $5 each and I didn't cause any problems at all, I was waiting on the road when they showed up and both of them had a pleasant conversation with me and told me about the city. 

My rating dropped to 4.4 after those trips, so one of them rated me 1 and the other rated me 3. I rated both 5 stars... I'm really confused, I don't care much as I don't use uber but I feel kinda offended I guess. Why would I get such low ratings??


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The ratings are just a scam, don’t be concerned.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Never trust a paxhole.


----------



## Handiuber (Jul 15, 2015)

Maybe their dog died and they chose to take it out on you. Or maybe they were in a bad mood because a passenger prior to you made them feel so great about having to drive for Uber, in spite of a college degree, in spite of an actual profession where they are paid with benefits and just enough not to walk away, but it isn’t enough. When I rate a passenger, I’m not really rating the passenger, I’m rating a feeling I have in the pit of my stomach that none of this is right. And maybe I shouldn’t have eaten that raw Uber chicken sandwich I was offered for driving strangers around way back when. Maybe I’m rating how I feel about my life in that exact moment I ask WTF am I doing driving for Uber? Don’t take offense to the bad ratings, keep tipping, not because it means you’ll get 5 stars, but because it’s the right thing to do.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

TampaGuy said:


> Never trust a paxhole.


Are you referring to me?



Handiuber said:


> Maybe their dog died and they chose to take it out on you. Or maybe they were in a bad mood because a passenger prior to you made them feel so great about having to drive for Uber, in spite of a college degree, in spite of an actual profession where they are paid with benefits and just enough not to walk away, but it isn't enough. When I rate a passenger, I'm not really rating the passenger, I'm rating a feeling I have in the pit of my stomach that none of this is right. And maybe I shouldn't have eaten that raw Uber chicken sandwich I was offered for driving strangers around way back when. Maybe I'm rating how I feel about my life in that exact moment I ask WTF am I doing driving for Uber? Don't take offense to the bad ratings, keep tipping, not because it means you'll get 5 stars, but because it's the right thing to do.


I see where you're coming from, but I don't see any reason of them taking it out on me, I have never done that to pax when I used to drive. I don't tip for the rating of course but it's shitty to not get the rating I deserve I guess.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Meh. No way to know. 

I think a lot of the poster on here are internet Rambos. They want to punish everyone for slights. 

I would ignore your rating and keep using U/L as your require.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Lyfty said:


> I used to drive for both lyft and uber a few years ago, I know the struggle with the ratings as a driver. I never really use uber as a passenger as I have my own car and I don't really drink so that's not an issue.
> 
> Anyway, I literally used uber on 5 trips and I tipped them all $3-$5, I know my rating was 5 after the 3rd trip.
> 
> ...


You rating shows 5 until you complete your 5th ride so you dont really know who or when you wrte rated low.

You didnt get a 3 and 1. That would be 5 total lost stars and a rating of 4.00

4.4×5=22 
22 out of 25. You lost 3 starts over 5 trips.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You probably took a short trip and the driver 3* you so they dont get you again. I do it all the time. Dont worry about it you are the only one that gaf about it..


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I agree with the short trip theory.

I 1 star all short trips and eaters and sometimes shoppers depending on the circumstances. Other than that I rarely give anyone less than 5.

Although, Lyft does popup the tip amount as soon as you end the ride and pretty much all drivers will extend leniency if a tip comes in, even if the tip sucks.

Have you been putting in the tips before the ride is over or after? If it's after that could be your problem.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

UberAdrian said:


> I agree with the short trip theory.
> 
> I 1 star all short trips and eaters and sometimes shoppers depending on the circumstances. Other than that I rarely give anyone less than 5.
> 
> ...


I didn't even know you could tip before, I tipped immediately after the trip ended. This whole damn rating system is messed up.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> You probably took a short trip and the driver 3* you so they dont get you again. I do it all the time. Dont worry about it you are the only one that gaf about it..


I know it's not a big deal but wouldn't some drivers cancel on me when they see my low rating?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Lyfty said:


> I didn't even know you could tip before, I tipped immediately after the trip ended. This whole damn rating system is messed up.


There are so many drivers that most are just happy to get a request and dint even look at ratings ... you'll be fine .


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Lyfty said:


> I didn't even know you could tip before, I tipped immediately after the trip ended. This whole damn rating system is messed up.


Yup you can and seems like that's where you went wrong. The drivers didn't see your tip before they had to rate you and can't go back and change. You must have committed some minor infraction and the tip didn't save you cuz they didn't see it.

Another case closed :smiles:


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> I used to drive for both lyft and uber a few years ago, I know the struggle with the ratings as a driver. I never really use uber as a passenger as I have my own car and I don't really drink so that's not an issue.
> 
> Anyway, I literally used uber on 5 trips and I tipped them all $3-$5, I know my rating was 5 after the 3rd trip.
> 
> ...


Perhaps a driver that has been recently given less than 5 star ratings consequently for no reason; thought you would do the same. Two days ago I took a lady for a very short ride and for no reason she gave me 3 stars. Wish I could change my 5 star rating to her to 1 star.

The other day I took someone from the airport after 2 hours waiting and took me somewhere extremely close where they even shuttle to the airport. His attitude was not nice, so I instantly knew he was not going to tip. Obviously he did not receive 5 stars.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Lyfty said:


> I used to drive for both lyft and uber a few years ago, I know the struggle with the ratings as a driver. I never really use uber as a passenger as I have my own car and I don't really drink so that's not an issue.
> 
> Anyway, I literally used uber on 5 trips and I tipped them all $3-$5, I know my rating was 5 after the 3rd trip.
> 
> ...


You got 4* and 3* in last two trips. (5+5+5+4+3) = 22 / 5 trips = 4.4 average


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> I used to drive for both lyft and uber a few years ago, I know the struggle with the ratings as a driver. I never really use uber as a passenger as I have my own car and I don't really drink so that's not an issue.
> 
> Anyway, I literally used uber on 5 trips and I tipped them all $3-$5, I know my rating was 5 after the 3rd trip.
> 
> ...


Did you tip in cash or in-app?

Drivers cannot change ratings anymore (like they could when you were a driver) and cannot see your in-app tips until after they rate you, at least on Uber. (On Lyft they can wait up to 24 hours to rate)

Therefore, in-app tips (at least on Uber) are not useful for improving your rating... only cash tips improve your rating.


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

Lyfty said:


> Anyway, I literally used uber


What do you mean by "literally used Uber"? As opposed to....? How else do people use the phrase "used Uber" other than literally getting in an Uber car & riding? Does use Uber have some other connotation now, other than just the plain literal using Uber? Or did you mean "literally used it 5 times"? But again, is 5 times used in some other way than to say u used something one more than 4 times & one less than 6?

I can't keep up with all the new sayings.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Lyfty said:


> I used to drive for both lyft and uber a few years ago, I know the struggle with the ratings as a driver. I never really use uber as a passenger as I have my own car and I don't really drink so that's not an issue.
> 
> Anyway, I literally used uber on 5 trips and I tipped them all $3-$5, I know my rating was 5 after the 3rd trip.
> 
> ...


Two drivers gave you 3* and 4* but how sure are you that who gave you those low rating? Usually you can see your rider rating after you took 5 trips at least. My case, I had seen my rating at 5* after my third trip and it is gone after my 4th trip. I have done total 4 trips so far and I can't be able to see my rating now. Guess I need to take another 5th trip.
Good news is you can go ONLINE using computer, log in as a rider, review your trips and change the rating that you gave them 5* to whatever rating you want to gave them.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> Perhaps a driver that has been recently given less than 5 star ratings consequently for no reason; thought you would do the same. Two days ago I took a lady for a very short ride and for no reason she gave me 3 stars. Wish I could change my 5 star rating to her to 1 star.
> 
> The other day I took someone from the airport after 2 hours waiting and took me somewhere extremely close where they even shuttle to the airport. His attitude was not nice, so I instantly knew he was not going to tip. Obviously he did not receive 5 stars.


That's why I give a 1 star to 90% of paxholes


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

This rating system is pointless, once I accepted a 3.8 request, I accepted it because it was a destination ride with surge, it was a girl's name, in my mind I kept thinking this is going to be an obnoxious girl, I arrived to what appeared to be a college party, 2 minutes go by and no signs of anyone approaching, finally this girl with a friend come out, she was a pretty good looking blonde girl with her friend who wasn't that bad looking either, we greeted each other, confirmed names and destination, to my surprise they were sober, throughout the ride they were just chatting about how much fun they had at the party, nothing really out of the ordinary, as we approach their dorm the GPS was sending us to the back to which they corrected it and told me "don't take this right, it's the next one, the GPS always does this", we said good night and got out without even slamming doors, as to why she has a very low rating puzzled me, oh well, riders shouldn't care much about their rating, they can always open a new account unlike drivers.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

I've had 4.3 rated paxils who were great, and had 5 rated a-holes. People can suck sometimes.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

ACT: always tip cash.


----------

